# Question about 9mm handguns



## relytderden (Feb 14, 2014)

What were typical clip capacities for 9mm handguns in the late 1990's? Writing a piece and looking for some quick info. Thanks!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

relytderden said:


> What were typical clip capacities for 9mm handguns in the late 1990's? Writing a piece and looking for some quick info. Thanks!


Uhhh......pretty much the same as they are now.

BTW......they are actually called magazines. If you're going write a piece, you might as well be accurate.


----------



## relytderden (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you! I'm just starting research - total novice


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Federal Assault Weapons Ban - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Generally about the same, with Glock for example having normally higher than 15 round capacity in there G-17 duty pistols in the day. Glock 19's having the same then as today. Beretta 92's having a 15 round capacity. However, the Clinton ban from 1994 until 2004 limited any newly manufactured magazines to 10 rounds. I remember buying a pre ban 15 round beat up 92 magazine for $75.00 during that sad time in our history.:smt022 I despise Clinton a true despot jackass in my opinion and a liar to boot.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

8 to 18 rounds.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

I recall 14 rounds for the Browning High Power.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

THE SAME. 

The most notable (popular) exceptions were the S&W Model 39 which holds 8 rounds, the Colt, 'Commander' which holds 9 rounds, and the Browning P-35 which holds 13 rounds; but, as I remember it, certain aftermarket P-35 magazines could stuff an extra 1 or 2 rounds into the pistol. (Today the P-35 is called the, 'Hi-Power'.) 

By the way, and just so you know: It is both historically and technically correct to refer to a pistol magazine as a, 'clip'; but, when you're on the Internet you should always use the term, 'magazine'. There ARE technical and physical differences between clips, and magazine; but it's generally unnecessary to specify; and, besides, those of us who've been around guns for awhile already know the differences; and it's pedantic to waste time calling them out; but ....... the, 'peanut gallery' is always watching; so ya got 'a be cool and say, 'magazine' - OK!


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

A clip us used to feed a magazine, whether the magazine is an internal magazine, or an external detachable box magazine.

With the M-1 Garand, the clip was pressed into the magazine well while still attached to the cartridges, whereas the German Mauser use the clip simply as an external guide for feeding the internal magazine.

On external magazines, a clip adapter holds the clip of 10 cartridges in place, which are then pressed by thumb pressure into external box magazine.

The M-14 had a welded clip guide on it, therefore a clip adapter was not needed for it.

I don't believe it's ok to tell the O/P that it is ok to call an external detachable magazine a "clip."

It is not a clip.

Sorry about picking nits with you though.


----------



## bushrat (Jun 25, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> THE SAME.
> 
> The most notable (popular) exceptions were the S&W Model 39 which holds 8 rounds, the Colt, 'Commander' which holds 9 rounds, and the Browning P-35 which holds 13 rounds; but, as I remember it, certain aftermarket P-35 magazines could stuff an extra 1 or 2 rounds into the pistol. (Today the P-35 is called the, 'Hi-Power'.)
> 
> By the way, and just so you know: It is both historically and technically correct to refer to a pistol magazine as a, 'clip'; but, when you're on the Internet you should always use the term, 'magazine'. There ARE technical and physical differences between clips, and magazine; but it's generally unnecessary to specify; and, besides, those of us who've been around guns for awhile already know the differences; and it's pedantic to waste time calling them out; but ....... the, 'peanut gallery' is always watching; so ya got 'a be cool and say, 'magazine' - OK!


Disagree. Links for proof?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, that's allowed!

The point is that one of my closest friends in life was, at one time, Smith & Wesson's largest distributor in North America (a lot of other gun companies, too). I remember what his best sellers were; and I'm working from memory, here. If you disagree, fine! So go ahead and tell everyone what you think.

Adam, (I know!) 

NRA-ILA | Glossary Scroll down to the word, 'Clip'.


----------



## Mavis (Oct 14, 2013)

Basic judge of capacity in the 90's was single verses double stack magazines. I like them both and carry one or the other. (Sig225 or 229). Single stacks fell much better in my hands but I like the higher capacity during my insecure times.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner:


> "I despise Clinton a true despot jackass in my opinion and a liar to boot."


Gee, I love that kind of talk! God help us if "Da Bitch" gets elected president.


----------



## HouTex1962 (Mar 24, 2014)

My father is former military (Korean War) and he still calls a "magazine" a "clip." I use both but I probably say "clip" more often.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

It's OK. (That's what the confessional booth is for!) :mrgreen: 



By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## McE (Mar 28, 2014)

HouTex1962 said:


> My father is former military (Korean War) and he still calls a "magazine" a "clip." I use both but I probably say "clip" more often.


Well back then they probably actually did use clips for their rifles, so they have a legit excuse


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

McE said:


> Well back then they probably actually did use clips for their rifles, so they have a legit excuse


Yessss ...... ! But ya got 'a remember: They used, 'clips' for their 1911 pattern pistols, too! (I know because I was trained to shoot by five United States Marines who served in the Korean War; and I cannot remember even one of them ever asking to be handed a, 'magazine'.)

Calling out the subtle technical distinctions between clips and magazines is a modern internet gun forum phenomenon. Those of us who've been around guns for awhile (like the past 60 years) really don't need the differences carefully spelled out for us.

I can just see myself on some firing line, somewhere, when a shooter asks me for a spare mag; and, then, I see that he's using an M-1 Garand. What should I say? '_Do you want a clip, Buddy?_' :mrgreen:

As far as I'm concerned this whole argument (and many of its explanations) is no better than a waste of bandwidth. If a shooter truly doesn't know the difference between a clip, and a magazine then I'm not even sure that I want him next to me on a firing line; and I, damn sure, don't want him on my right-hand side, either. THAT, 'puppy' has a long long way to go before I'll trust him with a gun!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was a kid, I loved watching a tv show called Combat. They called um clips as well, and that's good enough for me. :smt033


----------

